# Broody hens



## thylton (Aug 8, 2013)

Is there any way to tell that a hen is about to go broody?

Thanks
thylton


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

I look forward to the answers too.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

You might see a few areas of feathers off of her abdomen as she plucks guard feathers, leaving downy feathers and skin only in a couple of rows down her belly. This is like placing the eggs on direct heat. It's subtle and not as evident as it is in waterfowl, so it's hard to spot unless you are looking for it and know who your steady broodies usually are and what time of year they usually go broody. 

Other than that, if you see a chicken off by herself, coming and going in the brush each day and you are missing her egg in the coop, she may be preparing to brood a nest. Or not.... but if she is a known broody and this is her M.O. then you can know she is getting ready to sit a clutch of eggs. 

Not many people have the time with their flocks and know them that well, in order to predict a broody...usually you go out one day and she is fluffed up on the day's eggs in a nest and cries out if you try to dislodge her. By then she has laid all the eggs she had planned for her clutch in the days leading up to her now broody state of being...which you have been gathering up each day and have no idea how many she was laying for her clutch...so you are caught having a broody that is sitting on fresh eggs laid by some of the other hens. 

That's usually when you know you have a broody.


----------



## thylton (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks Bee; you are have a wealth of chicken knowledge. How long have you been raising them.



Bee said:


> You might see a few areas of feathers off of her abdomen as she plucks guard feathers, leaving downy feathers and skin only in a couple of rows down her belly. This is like placing the eggs on direct heat. It's subtle and not as evident as it is in waterfowl, so it's hard to spot unless you are looking for it and know who your steady broodies usually are and what time of year they usually go broody.
> 
> Other than that, if you see a chicken off by herself, coming and going in the brush each day and you are missing her egg in the coop, she may be preparing to brood a nest. Or not.... but if she is a known broody and this is her M.O. then you can know she is getting ready to sit a clutch of eggs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Over a span of 37 years.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I have noticed the first sign with my flock is missing an egg that would normally have been layed. For example my silkies lay pretty much on a schedule and if that schedule messes up I usually have a broody soon after. My broodies prefer a certain spot in the coop and when I see one hanging out in that spot here and there I can assume she is about to sit. They will also make a nest and hang out on it during the day instead of wandering around the yard.


----------



## shellielou28 (Aug 31, 2013)

I have a question a friend is giving me a broody hen and eggs who has been setting on eggs for several days now ! What advice do you have on taking care of the chicken once it gets here ! Will the eggs be ok?


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm not sure, but is it possible that such a drastic change (move) of the broody hen could take her out of the mood...?


----------



## shellielou28 (Aug 31, 2013)

That's what I'm afraid of but i really want them .


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Why don't you just leave them at her place until the chicks hatch and them move them? It would be a shame to kill that whole clutch by moving them when it's not necessary.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bee said:


> Why don't you just leave them at her place until the chicks hatch and them move them? It would be a shame to kill that whole clutch by moving them when it's not necessary.


Totally agree. Of course if a bator is handy then it won't matter.


----------



## shellielou28 (Aug 31, 2013)

I decided it was best to just leave them be !


----------

